# GUANGZHOU Grit & Old District



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I've been going through my old photos to see if I missed anything on the first try, and I realize a lot of my Guangzhou photos were never publicized. I've revamped my Guangzhou gallery on my website, and have gone through one day's worth of photos. Here are some from the older parts of this Cantonese-speaking Chinese city. 

*More Photos : * http://www.geocities.com/asiaglobe/gallery/guangzhou.htm










Guangzhou was a major port for Sino-European trade. It was also the city that started the British colonization of Hong Kong. The anti-optium movement that started here caused two wars between China and England, which resulted in the birth of the Crown Colony of Hong Kong.

1. A typical old building









2. 









3. 









4. 









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.









13.









14. A lot of these buildings look really old ... to the point where they might fall apart at the next typhoon.









15. The pressure to raze and redevelop ...









16.









17.









18. Notice that some redevelopment projects have already taken place.









19. I posted this photo of a church in the Guess the City section.









20.









21. Annoying smog









22. Pearl River Waterfront









23.









24.









25. Some interesting non-Chinese style buildings









26.









27.









*How to get there?*
For the non-Chinese speaking tourists, Guangzhou is connected to Hong Kong by KCR's cross-boundary rail service (3 hours). China Southern also operates many flights a day between the two cities, flying into the brand new Baiyun Airport. In fact, some Hong Kong tour groups are now using China Southern for their European trips via Guangzhou.

For Chinese-speaking tourists, there are several companies that offer bus and hotel packages. The best hotel in the city is the White Swan in the Shamian district, but I preferred the Furama because it was right in the heart of the old city.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2002)

Great pics, when im back in Hong Kong im gonna spend a day on this city


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

This is the real Guangzhou. Tianhe is just one sparkling new district and should not mislead foreigners.
Really overdue for urban renewal, especially for one of China's wealthiest cities.
Clean up the old buildings, remove those tacky advertisements on them and redevelop the squatters.

I got from Shenzhen to Guangzhou in 1.5 hours with the Blue Arrow train (200+ km/h).


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Those pics really show character


----------



## fk310 (Sep 11, 2003)

Actually I dont mind those old places at all. They have character and personality. I feel a certain warmth in them, that you don't feel in ultra modern hi-tech places such as Pudong in Shanghai.


----------



## Johan (Nov 14, 2004)

Yes but most of this older buildings are being demolished as we speak replaced by residential highrises and shoppingmalls.. But on the other hand i can understand the chinese, i mean who really wants to live in concrete cave when you can have a fully equiped apartment? Of course they can save some of the old buildings just as an architectural memory or something..


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

hehe i want to live in one of those if the INTERIOR is nice, i mean with a/c and all those crap...i certainly dont mind how it looks from the outside.

nice pics hkskyline, i like the feel.

and yeah, this is the real China.


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

just totally awesome man. thank you so much!!!! I love Guangzhou! went there a couple years back, loved it


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

I doesnt like this town.....the old district is too ugly.


----------



## samson (Apr 12, 2004)

agree for up stage!


----------



## Ton-Tille (Aug 19, 2007)

Guangzhou is a lovely city, but I didnt know that there was so big church in Guangzhou. Can somebody please tell me where exactly it is located?


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

fantastic pics, very interesting! thx


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

guangzhou is too ugly. why guangzhou is lag behind beijing and shanghai and shenzhen so much?


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Ton-Tille said:


> Guangzhou is a lovely city, but I didnt know that there was so big church in Guangzhou. Can somebody please tell me where exactly it is located?


The church is called Guangzhou SACRED-HEART CHURCH(石室/圣心教堂)
But in general it is not open to public except some holidays such as christmas.
I believe it is the largest church in China


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Don't forget Guangzhou has 2,800 years of history. If you go to the beijingroad in Guangzhou's old downtown, you can see the ancient street built 1,000 years ago. 

I lived in these blocks when I was a child. Of course it was not modern, but it was still acceptable, in fact the architecture of this type of house make it cool in summer and warm in winter. The best thing is that I can have the best Chinese food in the old downtown. That is really really dilicious. If you like Chinese food, the old district of Guangzhou is a must vist! Dimsum, chow mein, spring roll, fried noodle, all these Cantonese food orginate from this area.

I would say the satillate towns of Guangzhou have the best houses and condos in China mainland. And the Guangzhou Pearl River New City is the only place that can compete with PuDong in terms of skyscrapers in China.


oliver999 said:


> guangzhou is too ugly. why guangzhou is lag behind beijing and shanghai and shenzhen so much?


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Guangzhou SACRED-HEART CHURCH, built in 1863


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

looks great..I want to visit!


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

last time i was in guangzhou, i was riding the bus sitting in the front and the guy next to me had his cell phone snatched by a group of 3 robbers...they pretended like they were looking for money to pay for the bus fare while one of them went and snatched the phone, all 3 then jumped off the bus and split into the darkness


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Amazing city. I wish I'd seen these parts when I visited last year. I guess I was fooled by all the new shiny scrapers close to the new central train station.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

googleabcd said:


> I would say the satillate towns of Guangzhou have the best houses and condos in China mainland. And the Guangzhou Pearl River New City is the only place that can compete with PuDong in terms of skyscrapers in China.


^^:hug:


----------



## dydy752 (May 21, 2006)

GuangZhou is the most big city in south China


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Is China really so determined to sacrifice its architectural heritage for the sake of modernity up to the last corner of each city?

While I am not sure how much potential the old district of Guangzhou has, some of those buildings and even entire streets on the photos would look pretty nice if restored and softly modernized. 

I can't believe why it should be that unaffordable to renovate revitalize and protect the historic core that has survived yet in the city. In a few decades when nearly all (large) Chinese cities have destroyed their old centers you may also realize how much of an attraction it would have been. In a see of cities with ultramodern city cores, one with a well kept and revived historic one has a considerable advantage. 

I mean you can raise as many skyscrapers and residential blocks as you wont, but why should it not be possible to spare a few square km in the center from the fate of being torn down? I mean European cities show pretty well, that you dont have to do so in order to provide a city with all modern amenities. 

I know China is not as wealthy (yet) but when it will be, there won't be much left to protect. The Chinese boom towns have already now the financial power for protecting and revitalizing a historic district anyway I guess...

But after all, its the choice of the Chinese.


----------

